# help with insurance please???



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

hi everyone as you might know i have been goin on about gettingew skyline since i sold my gts a couple of years ago.
i did an insurance quote for both the gtr33 and the gts33. on confused.com

now last month the gtr33 was £3680 and i was very happy with that price as i am only 22yrs.

today i done the same quote for both gtr and gts33's. and....
the gtr33 went up to £4400 and the gts33 was £5280.

can anybody tell me of agood insurance company and also tell me why the gts is more to insure???

i need to know as i am getting my new carrrrrr this weekend.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

A-Plan and Adrian Flux are the only two I can think of that quote under 25s for reasonable money.


----------



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

cheers i should give them a ring realy.
but does anyone know why the gts is more insure than the gtr???????


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

My insurer told me that more GTST's get written off than GTR's, possibly due to the RWD only?
That alone could be why the GTST is more to insure.


----------



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

well i have seen a very nice gts33 skyline witch i can afford to buy otherwise i would be buying a gtr33.
the two cars i have looked at is the gts33 and the gtr33 both white but the gts is in better codition and looks nicer. but the insurance isalmost £1000 more than a gtr.
the gtr i have seen is an ok base type gtr for the things it.

anyway ill givea-plan a call and see what thay say.


----------



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

made some calls today and i am so happy with the results.
adrian flux quoted me £2775 fully comp with mods declaird on a gts33.
and i have 0 no claims.
but saying that i did not tell them about an accident i had about 4 months ago. and i have 3 points.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

well i wouldn't put that on here because if you wrap it and the insurance and/or police come on here and see it (like the other lad!), it'll be latex glove sans lubricant for you mate!

Not a bad price though!


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

c my thread what companies insure skylines,

Bootielicious names and numbers loads of companies,

ring around, try tesco, liverpool and victoria and A Plan.


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

at 21 r33 gts-t 3yrs no claims- 2500p/a
at 22 r33gtr vspec 4 yrs no claims- 1800p/a
at 23 r33gt vspec 5yrs no claims- 1100 p/a
im 24 tomorrow so ill update as and when 

thats garaged with minimum milage through adrian flux.


----------



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> well i wouldn't put that on here because if you wrap it and the insurance and/or police come on here and see it (like the other lad!), it'll be latex glove sans lubricant for you mate!
> 
> Not a bad price though!


hahhahahahhaha well i better not smash it up then lol. 
i got a quote with my points and to be fair it did not go up that much at all. £2992 in fact so do you think it is worth telling to be safe and peace of mind.


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

try bell, i'm 22, got my car when 21. I have nil no claims but im not gonna tell how much. you will be jealous. all mods declared too.

Cheap Car Insurance Quotes For Drivers With Low No Claims Bonus From bell.co.uk


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Scottishgirl said:


> try bell, i'm 22, got my car when 21. I have nil no claims but im not gonna tell how much. you will be jealous. all mods declared too.
> 
> Cheap Car Insurance Quotes For Drivers With Low No Claims Bonus From bell.co.uk


You only 22? 

:bowdown1:


----------

